# fire worm / bristle worm?what the???lol



## liljon813 (Feb 14, 2010)

ok i have a nice 45 gal tank i love it got alot of nice rocks buttttttt i got like a small herd of what i started to think it was fire worms then looking online i now am leaning towards bristle worms either way good or bad and what should i do i dont really like them or well not the amount of them im moving my tank to my new place soon should i try to get ride of them let me know


----------



## jackaninny (Dec 29, 2009)

liljon813 said:


> ok i have a nice 45 gal tank i love it got alot of nice rocks buttttttt i got like a small herd of what i started to think it was fire worms then looking online i now am leaning towards bristle worms either way good or bad and what should i do i dont really like them or well not the amount of them im moving my tank to my new place soon should i try to get ride of them let me know


Option #1 - Tweezers

Option #2 - Pom Pom Crabs


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Bristle worms are a good part of the CUC keep them. The more food that hits the bottom the more worms you will have so just cut down on your feeding and there numbers should recede.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

i love those little guys, ive got easily a few hundred in my sump. Some people remove them but i like them  they clean up scraps. Just don't touch them they have these itchy little fiber hair stinger things that stick in your fingers and itch for days


----------



## liljon813 (Feb 14, 2010)

lol ok well then i guess that are staying thanks guys


----------

